# Looking for wri 7-dust spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

13’ factory or custom.....used in decent condition


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Will consider similar rod from century-afw-zipplex or other engish brands


----------

